# TEMP Files and JUNK Files: A List of Their Extentions



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm putting together this list of TEMP Files and JUNK files. I was hoping some of you could help me along with it. I put this list into my HDValet file cleaning program and zap them with it. 

Here's what I have so far...


~*.* / Temporary Files
*.$$$ / MS-DOS Temporary Files
*.&db / Temporary Files (dBASE IV)
*.--- / Temporary Files
*.?$? / Temporary Files(st Reader)
*.?~? / Temporary Files
*.MS / Microsoft Product Backup Files
*.^ / Temporary Files
*.__ / Temporary Files
*._dd / N/A
*._detmp / Temporary Files
*.mp / Temporary Files
*.bak / Backup Files
*.bk? / Potential junk
*.chk / Log Files
*.cpy / Backup Files
*.db$ / Temporary Files (dBASE)
*.dmp / Potential junk
*.err / Error File
*.fic / Potential junk
*.fnd / Find Result Files
*.ftg / Word List File of *.HLP
*.fts / Word List File of *.HLP
*.gid / Windows Help Index Files

*.log / Log Files

But I protect these log files:

INSTALL.LOG
uninstal.log
Unistall.log
install.log
NTUSER.DAT.LOG
UsrClass.dat.LOG
PASSWORD.LOG
default.log
SAM.LOG
SECURITY.LOG
software.LOG
system.LOG
PASSWD.LOG
AVVirus.log
AVApp.log
AVError.log

The reason I protect these particular log files is because without the Unistall.log 
and install.log files I can't uninstall certain programs if I want to. 

The system-protected LOG files, and NAV log files can't be deleted this way anyway, but I enter them so HDValet won't spend 5 minutes trying to figure out it can't delete them. 


*.nav / Backup Files
*.nu3 / Symantec Backup File
*.old / Backup Files
*.prv / Backup Files
*.sdi / Archive Content File
*.sik / Potential junk
*.spc / Temporary Files (WordPerfect for Windows)
*.syd / Backup Files
*.temp / Temporary Files
*.tmp / Temporary Files
*.wbk / Word Backup Files
*.~* / Temporary Files
*__ofidx*.* / Microsoft Find Fast Indexer File
*ffastun / Microsoft Find Fast Indexer File
*.license.txt / Potential junk
*install*.txt / Potential junk
*.log.txt / Log Files
*modemlog.txt / Windows Modem Log File
*order*.txt / Potential junk

*readme*.txt / Potential junk

I have to protect Perfect Disk's readme files because it won't operate without its readme files.


*whatsnew*.txt / Potential junk
0*.nch / Temporary Files created by MS Outlook Express
ABEND.LOG / Novell Abend Log
anti-vir.dat / Created by F-Prot Anit-Virus
chklist* / Microsoft Junk File
eula.txt / Microsoft end-user license agreement
file_id.diz / Description of Shareware
ghosterr.txt / Norton Ghost Error File
iebak.dat / Internet Explorer Junk File
modemdet.txt / Windows Diagnostic file
mscreate.dir / Microsoft Junk File
msoe.txt / Readme for Microsoft Outlook Express
mssecure.xml / Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer File
pq_debug.txt / PowerQuest PartitionInfo file
pspbrwse.jbf / Paint Shop Folder Image Information Cache File
suhdlog.dat / Windows diagnostic file
system.st / Windows diagnostic file
twain???.mtx / TWAIN Temporary file
UNDO*.Reg / Registration Backup (REGCLEAN.EXE)

These I still need to add definitions to...

*.000
*.001
*.002
*.1st
*.b~k
*.bk
*.bmk
*.cam
*.cb
*.cln
*.cnt
*.da1
*.da2
*.diz
*.doc
*.edb
*.err
*.fix
*.ign
*.ink
*.lgc
*.lge
*.lic
*.new
*.out
*.par
*.pvt
*.query
*.sav
*.syd
*.umb
*.~mp
*.*_
*.!!!
*.lhx 

Someone on another site suggested these extentions, too. I'll have to look them up.

*.$db
*.aps
*.bsc
*.da0
*.db$
*.dir
*.ilk
*.mscreate 
*.mtx
*.ncb
*.pch
*.rws
*.sbr

If you have any suggestions, please list them.

Edit: I removed this extention because unless you are using Classic Theme this will seek out these files and your system will revert to Classic Theme if they are removed:

C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Luna.theme
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Windows Classic.theme
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Lunaluna.msstyles
Windows Classic.theme


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I jotted down a few other extentions that where listed as default searches in HDValet which I didn't have in my original list. 

Additional extentions already in HDValet...

Borland Temporary Files:

*.ilc
*.ild
*.ilf
*.ils
*.tds

Setup Temporary Files:

mscreate.dir

Temporary Files:

*.~*
*.^*
*.??$

Visual Studios temp files:

*.bsc
*.ilk
*.res
*.pch

WS_FTP temporary files:

ws_ftp.log


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I get these fro Zone Alarm Pro.

~dfcd40
~dfd551
ZLT01af9
Right now they are in use and can not be deleted but your get other new on on a reboot or start up and it does not get cleaned up. It alway makes new ones on a reboot now matter what. So you can delete the old ones.
ZA also makes files in the C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs folder.
xDB1005 and they are a backup. A reboot seems to also make more files. 
I delete any from there and the temp folder more then a day old.
Spybot makes a log everything you scan in the C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Logs folder so your have lots there that are older that you can clean up.


----------

